# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  تبي تخطبني !!!

## Malamh Cute

*مســــــــــــــــاءكم ورد وونـــاسهـ* 


*قـآل : أحـبـكـ!
وابتسمت . . .
قلت : أبـحـكـي لـكـ حكــآيهـ . . 
بس .. خل بـآلكـ معايهـ ، ،

.
.


||[الـنـهــآيـــهـ]||..!! 

هذي هي ||[كـل الحكــآيهـ]||..!!

.
.

اللي يجمعنــآ 
)(إضـــآفــهـ)(..!!

والحكي كلّهـ . . سخـآافهـ !!
تبغى تخطبني ؟؟!
تفضل ..!!
طق ماسنجر هلي .. وقول أنا بخطب سوآلـف ؟! 
ومن سوالف ؟؟!!
شفت وش [سخف الحكـآيهـ] ؟؟!!

:
:

أنــا مين .. و أنــت مين ؟؟!!
حنّــآ نــآس مكمّمّيــن ..!!
شفنا دنـيـآ .. شفنا نــآس ... 
وصرنــآ بنـحب وخلآص !!

يـآ عزيزي ..

الحكــآيهـ مو ||[أحبكـ]||.. و السّـلآم ..!!
الكلآم .. وش يجي بعد السلآم ..!!

.
.

)(إرتــطــــآم )(

.
.

شفت وش معنى الحكـــآيهـ ؟؟!!
بس ..[نهــآيــــهـ] ..!! 

يعني شي بلآ بدآيــهـ ..!!
أو وسيلهـ .. بدون غــآيهـ ..!!!
بس تجمعنا . . الـ حروف ..
وراح تفرقـنــآ الظروف ..!!
ليهـ نـشـقـى ..؟؟
وش بـنـلـقى ..؟؟!!
غير " تقليب الكفوف " !!

.
.

مـآ أبي أقـســى عـلـيـكـ . . 
بـس .. من خوفي عـليــكـ ..!!
ودّي تفهم ..
ودّي تعـرف عـن شـعـوري ..!!

مـا أحـبـّـكـ .. 
مـا أحـبـّـكـ .. 

ياخي ، ، أنــا أعـزّكـ ..
||[و العشق ماهـو ضروري..!!]||

.
.

ماهو شرط إنـّـكـ حبيبي ..!!
أنــت طيبـي ..
شي في الدنيــآ اكتسبتهـ ..!
شخص اخترتهـ لـ طريقي ..!!
وفي أحــآسيسي كتبتهـ ،،


ملتووش*

*دمتمـ بود* 

*تحياتي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية

----------


## looovely

يسلمووووووووو انسه كرزه ع الطرح لا عدمنا جديدك 
                         تقبلي مروري وتحيــــــــــــاتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلمين خيتو على اللطش الرائع
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمات حلوووهـ*
*مشكوررهـ كروزهـ على النقل الحلووو*
*لاعدمنا جديدج*
*تحياااااتي...*

----------


## وردة البستان

كلمات حلوه 

يسلمو خيتو ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## أُخرىْ

ماهو شرط إنـّـكـ حبيبي ..!!
أنــت طيبـي ..
شي في الدنيــآ اكتسبتهـ ..!
شخص اخترتهـ لـ طريقي ..!!
وفي أحــآسيسي كتبتهـ ،،
*يسلمو كروزه عاللتشه الحلوه*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*ألم أقل لكم أحياناً يكون اللطش والسرقة الحلال في مكانها المناسب ؟ هذا ما أفتش عنه وأحلل استخدامه علناً وجهراً ..!! ولم لا يكون اللطش بهذه الكيفية شيئاً يخدم البشرية ويغذي نهم بعض المتفرجين ..!! ولكن العيب في مثل هذا الأسلوب أن يكون لطشنا في غير محله ؟ كيف ؟*
*أجيب عليكم ..*
*ألا تلاحظون إن ما تم لطشه وضع في قارعة الطريق ..!! فهل المنتدى العام هو المكان الملائم* 
*لهذه الكلام الحلو ..!! لقد كان يفترض أن لا تتعجل أختنا المصونة وتضع هذه الخاطرة في المنتدى*
*العام وأن تضعها في المحل الذي يليق بها ، أتمنى أن ينتبه المسؤول في منتدى الشعر والنثر*
*وأن يسارع في وضع هذه المشاركة في القسم الخاص بها 0*
*شكراً مرة أخرى*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*خاطرة وإن كانت منقولة ، إلا أنها تحمل معاني جميلة* 
*ونرجو أن توضع في مكانها المناسب، ( منتدى الشعر والنثر) ليستفيد منها الجميع ، وهذا يقع على عاتق المشرف الخاص بالمنتدى العام،* 

*شكرا للأخت آنسة كرزه على هذه الخاطرة*
*ونتمنى أن نقرأ لكِ خواطر أجمل من بوح قلمكِ* 

*ونشكر الأخ المشرف يوم سعيد للتنويه* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## حنين الجروح

كلام حلوووو
يسلموو خيتوو كروووزه
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*مع أحترامي لكـ أخي يوم سعيد إلا أنني أجد أن هذا الموضوع مكانهـ مناسب* 

*فهو يناقش قضيهـ فكريهـ (( التحادث بالمسنجر ))* 

*وأنه وسيلهـ تعد سخفا أن تتوارد كلمات الح ــب في مثل هذه الاماكن*

*كرووزهـ ... موضوعكـ في غاية الروووعهـ ..*

*تسلمين حبوبهـ على الكلمات الرائعهـ والقيمهـ* 

*يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ وماننح ــــــرم جديدكـ*

*تح ــــــــيااتووو*

*كبريـــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

كلمات روعه بلا روعه 
مشكورة على الكلمات 
الرائعه 
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

موضوع رااائع  جداا

شكرا لك انسه كرزة

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يعطيش العافية



 
*الله يعافيش تسلمي عفاف عالمرور نورتي*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمووووووووو انسه كرزه ع الطرح لا عدمنا جديدك 
> تقبلي مروري وتحيــــــــــــاتي



 

*تسلمي ع المرور دمتي بود*

*نورتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> تسلمين خيتو على اللطش الرائع
> يعطيك الف عافية



 

*تســــــلمي لحوونهـ ع المرور نورتي* 

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *كلمات حلوووهـ*
> 
> *مشكوررهـ كروزهـ على النقل الحلووو*
> *لاعدمنا جديدج*
> 
> *تحياااااتي...*



 

*تسلمي شذى ع المرور نورتي*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> كلمات حلوه 
> 
> يسلمو خيتو ع الطرح الرائع



 

*تسلمي وردة البستــــان ع المرور نورتي*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ماهو شرط إنـّـكـ حبيبي ..!!
> أنــت طيبـي ..
> شي في الدنيــآ اكتسبتهـ ..!
> شخص اخترتهـ لـ طريقي ..!!
> وفي أحــآسيسي كتبتهـ ،،
> *يسلمو كروزه عاللتشه الحلوه*
> *يعطيك العافيه*



 

*تســــــلمي بســــووومهـ ع المرور الحلو نورتي*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *بسمه تعالى*
> *ألم أقل لكم أحياناً يكون اللطش والسرقة الحلال في مكانها المناسب ؟ هذا ما أفتش عنه وأحلل استخدامه علناً وجهراً ..!! ولم لا يكون اللطش بهذه الكيفية شيئاً يخدم البشرية ويغذي نهم بعض المتفرجين ..!! ولكن العيب في مثل هذا الأسلوب أن يكون لطشنا في غير محله ؟ كيف ؟*
> *أجيب عليكم ..*
> *ألا تلاحظون إن ما تم لطشه وضع في قارعة الطريق ..!! فهل المنتدى العام هو المكان الملائم* 
> *لهذه الكلام الحلو ..!! لقد كان يفترض أن لا تتعجل أختنا المصونة وتضع هذه الخاطرة في المنتدى*
> *العام وأن تضعها في المحل الذي يليق بها ، أتمنى أن ينتبه المسؤول في منتدى الشعر والنثر*
> *وأن يسارع في وضع هذه المشاركة في القسم الخاص بها 0*
> *شكراً مرة أخرى*
> *تحياتي*
> *يوم سعيد*



 
*شكراً للمرور يوم سعيد بس للأسف كلامك لم اقتنع بهـ*

*لانهـا قضيه ويفترض وضعها في العام فهي* 

*ليس لها وضعها سوى في العام* 

*لو وضعتها في الشعر وانثر هي من اي اتجاهـ*

*فهي ليست شعر وليست نثر أنا لم أتسرع أخي يوم سعيد*

*ولكنك تسرعت في ردك كثيــــــراً وأنت خاطئ ولكل* 

*أنسان وجهة نظر أعتقد ذلك !!!*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *خاطرة وإن كانت منقولة ، إلا أنها تحمل معاني جميلة* 
> *ونرجو أن توضع في مكانها المناسب، ( منتدى الشعر والنثر) ليستفيد منها الجميع ، وهذا يقع على عاتق المشرف الخاص بالمنتدى العام،*  
> *شكرا للأخت آنسة كرزه على هذه الخاطرة*
> *ونتمنى أن نقرأ لكِ خواطر أجمل من بوح قلمكِ*  
> *ونشكر الأخ المشرف يوم سعيد للتنويه*  
> 
> *مع تحياتي*



 
*شكراً للمرور ونفس الكلام الذي قلتهـ*

*ليوم سعيد ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> كلام حلوووو
> يسلموو خيتوو كروووزه
> يعطيك العافيه



 
*تسلمي حنونهـ ع المرور نورتي* 

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *مع أحترامي لكـ أخي يوم سعيد إلا أنني أجد أن هذا الموضوع مكانهـ مناسب*  
> *فهو يناقش قضيهـ فكريهـ (( التحادث بالمسنجر ))*  
> *وأنه وسيلهـ تعد سخفا أن تتوارد كلمات الح ــب في مثل هذه الاماكن* 
> *كرووزهـ ... موضوعكـ في غاية الروووعهـ ..* 
> *تسلمين حبوبهـ على الكلمات الرائعهـ والقيمهـ*  
> *يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ وماننح ــــــرم جديدكـ* 
> *تح ــــــــيااتووو* 
> 
> *كبريـــــــــــــــااء*



 
 
*كبرياء تسلمي ياعسل نورتي* 

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> كلمات روعه بلا روعه 
> 
> مشكورة على الكلمات 
> الرائعه 
> تحياتي 
> 
> أوراق الشتاء



 
*تسلمي أوراق الشتاء عالمرور نورتي*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> موضوع رااائع جداا
> 
> شكرا لك انسه كرزة



 
*تسلمي المشــــــاكسهـ ع المرور نورتي*

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## hope

يسلموو انسه كرزه على الطرح

يعطيك الف عافيه 


تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## hope

يسلموو انسه كرزه على الطرح

يعطيك الف عافيه 


تحياتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*
*الكلام مرتب و حلو ..*
*مُوفقّة ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلموو انسه كرزه على الطرح
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



 

*تســــــلمي حـــــوور ع المرور* 

*نورتي دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ع الطرح الرائع



 

*تســـــلمي ع المــــرور الأروع*

*دمتي بود ونورتيـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *الله يعطيك العافية ..*
> 
> *الكلام مرتب و حلو ..*
> 
> *مُوفقّة ..*



 

*نورتي بمروركِ الروعهـ*

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

موضوع رااائع جداا

شكرا لك انسه كرزة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اهـــــات كربلاء مرورك الأروع نورتي*

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

لطش رائع عزيزتي كروزه
مررره حلووووو
مشكوره حبيبتي
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*إن كان ذلك هو ما تعنيه أختي الكريمة/ آنسة كرزه ، فأنا يبدوا لي مخطئ وعلى ما أعتقد إننا تشرفنا بالرد الوافي من الأخت الكريمة/ كبرياء .. لا أعتقد إن كبريائي يسمح لي بالرد القاطع على اتفاق إثنتين على خطأ ما ورد على لساني ..!! سأراجع أوراقي وأترافع عنها إن تبين لي إنني أسير في الاتجاه المعاكس ، ولكن ألم تلاحظون أخواتي الأثنتين ( آنسة كرزه & كبرياء ) إن الموضوع النثري الذي أخذت ملامحه قالب الشعر الموضوعي لم يصدر أي رنين سوى الإطراء ، ألم تكن رغبتكما أو بالأحرى رغبة الأخت صاحبة الموضوع إثارة القضية إن كان فعلاً يحمل نواياً تفجير قضية الخطبة بهذا الأسلوب الرخيص ( المسنجر ) ، وربما أتراجع عن انسحابي فالواضح إن الموضوع لم يتجاوز حدود الشكر والترحيب ولم يتلقى أي إضافة تؤكد إن الموضوع مطروح للحوار والنقاش وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة لقضية الخطوبة عبر قنواته الخاطئة 0*
*لا أزال مصراً على كون هذه المشاركة ما هي إلا قصيدة نثرية جميلة المنظر وتستحق الإشادة والاطراء على صاحبها الحقيقي وكذلك لا نحرم ناقلها حقه من الشكر والتقدير وسأكون فخوراً لو طالتها الأقلام وتناقلتها بالمناقشة والمداولة وسأقدم لك اعتذاراً شخصياً خطياً على سوء تقديري ..!!*
*تحياتي وشكراً طازجاً ...*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*




لا أزال مصراً على كون هذه المشاركة ما هي إلا قصيدة نثرية جميلة المنظر وتستحق الإشادة والاطراء على صاحبها الحقيقي وكذلك لا نحرم ناقلها حقه من الشكر والتقدير وسأكون فخوراً لو طالتها الأقلام وتناقلتها بالمناقشة والمداولة وسأقدم لك اعتذاراً شخصياً خطياً على سوء تقديري ..!!
تحياتي وشكراً طازجاً ...
يوم سعيد



كرووز كبرياؤووو

هلا والله اخوتي 


ماعليش بكون عكسكم انتو عزيزين وغالين بس بالصراحه 

والله لماقريت الموضوع جيت بكتب وجهة النظر 

لقيت فقط شكر ويعطيك العافيه ومن هالقبيل 

بصراحة يعني معاه حق يوم سعيد لما قال تنقل للمنتدى الشعري المنقول 

لانه ما اصبحت كذا قضيه عن التحدث 

اصبح موضوع شعري ولا انتوا اشرايكم 

لاحد ياخذ خاطره مني واسف اذا زعلت احد ترا كنت بكتب كلام يناقش القضيه 

بس مالقيت تشيع ابداً 

لقيت شكر واطراء فما ابي اشوه الصوره بكلامي 
ويعطيش العافيه كبرياؤووو وماقصرتي والله
يعطيش العافيه كرووووز وعساكي على القوة 

وابنتظار جديدك المميز 

عساكي على القوة يارب 

خالص تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين 
جاسم أحمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> لطش رائع عزيزتي كروزه
> مررره حلووووو
> مشكوره حبيبتي
> يسلمووووووووووووو



 
*تسلمي دنيــــا الأحلام ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ*

*نورتي دمتي بود*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *بسمه تعالى*
> 
> *إن كان ذلك هو ما تعنيه أختي الكريمة/ آنسة كرزه ، فأنا يبدوا لي مخطئ وعلى ما أعتقد إننا تشرفنا بالرد الوافي من الأخت الكريمة/ كبرياء .. لا أعتقد إن كبريائي يسمح لي بالرد القاطع على اتفاق إثنتين على خطأ ما ورد على لساني ..!! سأراجع أوراقي وأترافع عنها إن تبين لي إنني أسير في الاتجاه المعاكس ، ولكن ألم تلاحظون أخواتي الأثنتين ( آنسة كرزه & كبرياء ) إن الموضوع النثري الذي أخذت ملامحه قالب الشعر الموضوعي لم يصدر أي رنين سوى الإطراء ، ألم تكن رغبتكما أو بالأحرى رغبة الأخت صاحبة الموضوع إثارة القضية إن كان فعلاً يحمل نواياً تفجير قضية الخطبة بهذا الأسلوب الرخيص ( المسنجر ) ، وربما أتراجع عن انسحابي فالواضح إن الموضوع لم يتجاوز حدود الشكر والترحيب ولم يتلقى أي إضافة تؤكد إن الموضوع مطروح للحوار والنقاش وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة لقضية الخطوبة عبر قنواته الخاطئة 0*
> *لا أزال مصراً على كون هذه المشاركة ما هي إلا قصيدة نثرية جميلة المنظر وتستحق الإشادة والاطراء على صاحبها الحقيقي وكذلك لا نحرم ناقلها حقه من الشكر والتقدير وسأكون فخوراً لو طالتها الأقلام وتناقلتها بالمناقشة والمداولة وسأقدم لك اعتذاراً شخصياً خطياً على سوء تقديري ..!!*
> *تحياتي وشكراً طازجاً ...*
> *يوم سعيد*



 
*أخي يوم سعيد شكراً لمرورم مرهـ أخرى*  
*أنا لازلت مصرهـ انها أيضاً ليست نثر* 
*ولوكانت كذلك لوضعتها ولكن* 
*نحن نضع الموضوع ولكن هل تجبر الأعضاء على* 
*رد معين هم قرأو الموضوع ممكن ان لم تكون لديهم* 
*وجهة نظر في الموضوع او !!!* 
*السؤال يتوجهـ لهم فأنا قمت بنقلهـ* 
*للفائدهـ ويبقى لكل أنسان وجهة نظر ...* 
*كروزهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *كرووز كبرياؤووو* 
> *هلا والله اخوتي*  
> 
> *ماعليش بكون عكسكم انتو عزيزين وغالين بس بالصراحه*  
> *والله لماقريت الموضوع جيت بكتب وجهة النظر*  
> *لقيت فقط شكر ويعطيك العافيه ومن هالقبيل*  
> *بصراحة يعني معاه حق يوم سعيد لما قال تنقل للمنتدى الشعري المنقول*  
> *لانه ما اصبحت كذا قضيه عن التحدث*  
> *اصبح موضوع شعري ولا انتوا اشرايكم*  
> ...



 
 
*تسلم أخي أمير العاشقين ع المرور لكن* 

*ليش لما كانت عندك وجهة نظر ماكتبتها انت عندك وماكتبتها*

*لو انت كتبت ممكن لو جا عضو_هـ بعدك*

*أيضاً أضاف وجهة نضرهـ*

*ونفس الكلام الاقلتهـ لأخي يوم سعيد* 

*ولكل أنسان وجهة نظر*

*وفي النهايه لايمكنني جبر أي عضو على*

*رد معين أعتقد ذلك* 

*دمت بود* 

*تحياتي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كرزوووو ليش معصبه انتي الحين* 

*السموووحه خيتووو مو قصدي والله* 

*ويعطيش الف مليون الف عافيه* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*اخوك*
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *كرزوووو ليش معصبه انتي الحين* 
> 
> *السموووحه خيتووو مو قصدي والله*  
> *ويعطيش الف مليون الف عافيه*  
> *عساكي على القوة يارب*  
> *اخوك*
> 
> *أمير العاشقين*



 

 
*تســــــــلم أمير العاشقين ع المرور وبالعكس مومعصبهـ*

*بالعكس زاد نورالموضوع بمرورك* 

*وسوري اذا ازعجتك* 

*وألف شكر ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ*

*دمـــت بود* 

*أختك*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلامـ عليكمـ ..*
*كلمات رائعهـ جدا ..** 
 آنســـهـ كرزهـ* 
*موضوعكـ في غاية الروووعهـ ..*
*يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ وماننح ــــــرم جديدكـ ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلامـ عليكمـ ..*
> *كلمات رائعهـ جدا ..*
> ** 
> *آنســـهـ كرزهـ* 
> *موضوعكـ في غاية الروووعهـ ..*
> *يعطيكـ ألف عافيهـ وماننح ــــــرم جديدكـ ..*



 

 
*الأمل البعيد تسلمي حبوبهـ ع الطلهـ الحلوهـ*

*نورتي*

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## سيناريو

*أجد أن المشكلة وحلها تواجد في أسلوب منمق يناسب النثر....*

*أي أن الحل لمثل هذه القضية التي تتمحور هنا موجود*

*والتعليق عليها موجود فيها ....*

*وإن كانت تحمل شيئاً من النصيحة لمثل من يتصرف هكذا،،،،،*


*عموماً ،،،،*

*الردود أخذت حقها وسوف تنقل للخواطر المنقولة* 

*عذراًمنكِ غاليتي كروووووزه* 
*جهود مشكورة ورااائعة*

*لاعدمناكِ* 
* دمتي بسعاده.....*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *أجد أن المشكلة وحلها تواجد في أسلوب منمق يناسب النثر....* 
> *أي أن الحل لمثل هذه القضية التي تتمحور هنا موجود* 
> *والتعليق عليها موجود فيها ....* 
> *وإن كانت تحمل شيئاً من النصيحة لمثل من يتصرف هكذا،،،،،* 
> 
> *عموماً ،،،،* 
> *الردود أخذت حقها وسوف تنقل للخواطر المنقولة*  
> *عذراًمنكِ غاليتي كروووووزه* 
> *جهود مشكورة ورااائعة* 
> ...



 
 
*تسلمي ع المرور والنقل* 

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## كبرياء

_وجهة نظر_ 

_لازلت عليهاا وبإصرار ... رغم أحترامي للجميع_ 

*مشكوورهـ كرووزهـ مره ثانيهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> _وجهة نظر_  
> _لازلت عليهاا وبإصرار ... رغم أحترامي للجميع_  
> 
> *مشكوورهـ كرووزهـ مره ثانيهـ*



 
 
*كبرياء ميغــــــسي حبوبهـ مرهـ ثانيهـ*

*ونفس رأيي وجهة نظر  لكن مازلت* 

*على رأيي ونورتي*

*دمتي بود*

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## عبق الورد

يعطيش العافية

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

رااااااااااااااائعه بمعنى الكلمه 

يعطيك الف عافيه ع اللطش الراقي

----------


## قمر القطيف

كلمات رائعه..
تسلم ايديك 
ويسلم ذوقك
:

----------

